# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  تدخين الفتيات...هل هو انحراف ام حريه شخصيه؟!!

## candle of dark

:SnipeR (61): طبعا كلنا نرى تدخين السجائر امرا سيئا وخصوصا لدى المرأه 

فهل نسمي هذا التصرف حريه شخصيه ام انه انحراف في شخصية الفتاة؟


ولكن الامر اصبح
منتشرا بكثرة ولاسيما في اماكن تجمعهن
فتجد ان الامر اصبح عادي ومن التطور والهاي ان تجدها تدخن (يعني ع الموضة) !!!

لكننا نلمس في الآونه الاخيره
تمردا على التقاليد وهذا ما يحدث في المحتمع بالطبع
وصار التدخين عند البنات حالة من كسر التقاليد البالية على حسب تعبير المدخنات

فالدخان بدأ ينتشر كالنار في الهشيم بين الفتيات
لأن المدخنات يجدن في السيجاره متنفسا لهن كما يتوهمن ...


وعلى لسان احدى المدخنات :
(السيجاره ذات قيمه معنويه كبيره لي ..إذ انني عندما ادخن اجعل الجمـيـع يفهم انني مختلفة ومميزة ..) 

وتقول آخرى: (انا ادخن من اجل أن أظهر بأنني حره !!) 

وتقول ثالثه : (التدخين حق طبيعي لكل فتاه ومن يقول غير ذلك فهو - موضه قديمه - فأنا اشعر
بسعاده كبيره حين ينظر الناس الي وانا ادخن ) 

ملاحظة: هذا الموضوع عن تدخين الفتيات وبصرف النظر عن تدخين الرجال وياريت ما حدى يجيب سيرة الرجل لأنوا أنا ما قصدت المقارنة بين الرجل والمرأة أنا قصدت اخد رأيكن بمشهد لم يكن مؤلوفا منذ عدّة سنوات (طبعا حسب رايي الشخصي)




وياريت الكل يبدي رأيه بهالموضوع المهم والمثير للجدل 

تحياتي للجميع........

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center] :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50): [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وتقول آخرى: (انا ادخن من اجل أن أظهر بأنني حره !!) 

حرارة تفتت عظامك :C06a766466:

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]ههههههههههه...هاد اكيد شئ مو صح لكن في بنات كتيير بشوفو الصح بعينو...
شكرا ع المرور... :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29): [/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

الحريه الزايده عن اللزوم و طريقة التربيه  والمجتمع اللي عايشين فيه والتقليد والجهل و .....
بتكون سبب في هاي الظاهره 
الله يهديهم

----------


## candle of dark

ان شاء الله...
شكرا ع الرد... :SnipeR (18):

----------


## غسان

_انا مع تحرر المرأه .. بس بنجلط وبنمغص لما اشوف سيجاره بأيدها وخصوصا اذا كانت محجبه بحسها دنست الحجاب .. *_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تحرر شو ؟
هاظ اسمه فلتان ولا بقدر استسيغ هاي الظاهرة  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (2):

----------


## candle of dark

شكرا ع المرور... :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*انحــــــــــــــــــــــــــراف ولا يمس الحـــــــــــــــريه الشخصيــــــــــــــــــه بشيء ..*
*لانها تكون حريه شخصيه عندما تكون لوحدها (بين اربع حيطان) ومش بين مجتمع كامل تضر نفسها و تضر غيرها ..*

----------


## candle of dark

شكرا ع المرور...

----------


## منار

ارى انه انحراف اكثر مما هو حرية وان الدافع غالبا نفسي سواء كان لاظهار الاختلاف او الحرية او حتى التنفيس عن القلق هو دافع نفسي عند المراة

----------


## العالي عالي

> *انحــــــــــــــــــــــــــراف ولا يمس الحـــــــــــــــريه الشخصيــــــــــــــــــه بشيء ..*
>  *لانها تكون حريه شخصيه عندما تكون لوحدها (بين اربع حيطان) ومش بين مجتمع كامل تضر نفسها و تضر غيرها ..*




كلام مزبوط 100%

----------


## بنت الشديفات

موضوع ما بده نقاش هاد اسمه انحراف الانحراف بعينه

----------


## العالي عالي

> موضوع ما بده نقاش هاد اسمه انحراف الانحراف بعينه




طيب ممكن اسأل ليش تدخين الشب لا يعتبر انحراف

----------


## candle of dark

> موضوع ما بده نقاش هاد اسمه انحراف الانحراف بعينه


*اها صحيح انا معك هاد انحراف لكن هاي ظاهرة ,, و ظاهرة كتييير منتشرة و اكيد انتي سمعتي كتييير بنات بيحكو انو هاي حريه شخصيه وما بتمس الأنوثه ابدا عالعكس شكل السيجاره حلوه بإيدي...إلخ من هالحكي....أنا شخصيا سمعت هالحكي من مناقاشاتي مع إحدى البنات...لكن مجرد نقاش و معرفة آراء الآخرين
شكرا ع مرورك*

----------


## candle of dark

> طيب ممكن اسأل ليش تدخين الشب لا يعتبر انحراف


أنا برأيي انو التدخيين اساسا مو صح و ضار أكان للفتاه ام للشاب...لكن متعودييين الى حد ما ع منظر السيجارة مع الشب....ومو حلوه بنت تأرجل و أو تدخن :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> وتقول آخرى: (انا ادخن من اجل أن أظهر بأنني حره !!) 
> 
> حرارة تفتت عظامك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> فهل نسمي هذا التصرف حريه شخصيه ام انه انحراف في شخصية الفتاة؟


لا هذا ولا ذاك ولا انحراف  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا ستي الدخان للبنات صار عادي هالايام تشوف بنت دخن كتير والله أنا برأيي قله عقل مع إحترامي الشديد للمدخنات لانو شخصيتك مش بالدخان لانو الدخان ينفر الجميع منك ويبعدو عنك بتعرفي ليش لانو أولا ريحت فمك بتكون بتقرف ثانيا لون سنانك والي هي مرأة الفتاه بتكون صفره شو بدك أحسن من هيك ولا واحد يطلع بخلقتك عشان شخصيتك الموهومة بالدخان .

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

التدخين انحراف لرجل او المراه :SnipeR (97):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (82):  :SnipeR (82):  :SnipeR (82):  :SnipeR (82):  :SnipeR (82):  :SnipeR (82):  :SnipeR (82):  :SnipeR (82):

----------


## بياض الثلج

هئة مو انحرااااااااااااااااااااااااااف  :Bl (34):

----------


## نقاء الروح

التدخين للشب والبنت غلط برأي كل انسان عاقل لان ضرر التدخين اكبر من فائدته وبالنسبة للتدخين البنت انا بشوف انها تفقد كل انوثتها بهالتصرف

----------


## العالي عالي

> التدخين انحراف لرجل او المراه


كيف التدخين صار انحراف بالنسبة للرجل

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center] :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

واللهِ هاد شي موجود بكليتنا

انا مرة شفت بعيني مع بنت باكيتين دخان وقعوا من شنتتها و انصدمت لأني لما شفت البنت حسيتها عاقلة و راكزة

يعني قصدي انه الشي هاد موجود بكليتنها(بالحمامات...اول مدخل الكلية على الشمال....الكفتيريا)

الله يبعدكم عن يا صبايا




اكيد المرأة رح تفقد انوثتها بالحالة هاي

----------


## HAWATMEH

المشكله مش هون ولكن احيانا بعض المدخنات لاتجد مكان امتع للتدخين الا في الحمام اجلكم الله وهذا ما رأيته بالجامعه انا ما ادري شو هالمزاج اللي يكون عند شخص يدخن في حمام شكرررا للكاتب

----------


## candle of dark

شكرا ع المرور...

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> كيف التدخين صار انحراف بالنسبة للرجل


 
انا درست بالماده التربيه الوطنيه انه التدخين شكل من اشكال الانحراف 
وما اظن انته بتفهم اكثر من واضع المنهاج 

.... وسؤالي  كيف التدخين صار مش انحراف بالنسبه للجنسين !؟
الجنسين الله خالقهم وما فيه فرق بينهم واذا بدك تقول عن تدخين المراه انحراف لازم تقول عن تدخين الرجل انحراف !!

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا درست بالماده التربيه الوطنيه انه التدخين شكل من اشكال الانحراف 
> وما اظن انته بتفهم اكثر من واضع المنهاج 
> 
> .... وسؤالي  كيف التدخين صار مش انحراف بالنسبه للجنسين !؟
> الجنسين الله خالقهم وما فيه فرق بينهم واذا بدك تقول عن تدخين المراه انحراف لازم تقول عن تدخين الرجل انحراف !!


عن اي منهاج بتحكي  :Bl (2):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بالنسبة للرأيي عادي جدا ليس انحراف .........

ومثل ما الي رئتين البنت الها رئتبن

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]شكرا للمرور...[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> بالنسبة للرأيي عادي جدا ليس انحراف .........
> 
> ومثل ما الي رئتين البنت الها رئتبن


يمكن إلها اكتر البنت  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> يمكن إلها اكتر البنت


 
ههههه

بصير ليش ما يصير

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صحيح هو انحراف للجنسين مو بس للمراة .. 
انا ما بحب الشخص يالي بدخن اطلاقا ..
مع احترامي للجميع طبعا ..

----------


## تاج النساء

حرية شخصية يعني انتو مش عارفين ايش تحكو عالبنت والله العظيم :SnipeR (61):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> عن اي منهاج بتحكي


 
شكلك ما قريت ردي كويس 

مش انا قلت اني درست بالتربيه الوطنيه انه التدخين شكل من اشكال الانحراف 

قصدي منهاج التربيه الوطنيه 
يا اخي الله خلق الجنسين وما وضع اي فرق بينهم ليش انته مصر انه يكون فيه فرق بين الرجل ومراه ؟! 
اذا التدخين انحراف للمراه ليش ما يكون انحراف للرجل ؟!! 
مش النتيجه نفسها وهي الضرر لنفسه او لحوله  :Bl (2): 

وانته شكلك مدخن  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> صحيح هو انحراف للجنسين مو بس للمراة .. 
> انا ما بحب الشخص يالي بدخن اطلاقا ..
> مع احترامي للجميع طبعا ..


أنا احترم رأيك....

يعني كل هالناس الي بدخن طلعتيهم منحرفين ........ :Icon14:  :Icon14:  :Icon14:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> حرية شخصية يعني انتو مش عارفين ايش تحكو عالبنت والله العظيم


 
*لا مش حريه الشخصيه لا للمراه ولا حتى للرجل* 
*الحريه الشخصيه لما ما تأثر على غيرها او على غيره* 
*لما المراه تكون مدخنه رح تأثر على ابنها صح ولا لا* 
*حتى لو كانت مش  حامله رح تأثر على عيلتها يعني مش هي الضحيه الوحيده للدخان لا رح يكون معها ابنائها وبجوز جوزها حتى !*

*انا معك انهم بدهم اي سبب يحكوا عن البنت لانهم ما حكوا عن الرجل* 
*مع العلم انه الرجل لما يكون مدخن بأثر نفس التأثير على المجتمع* 

*انا من رايي التدخين انحراف لكلا الجنسين* 


*اهلا وسهلا فيكي بالمنتدى*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *لا مش حريه الشخصيه لا للمراه ولا حتى للرجل* 
> *الحريه الشخصيه لما ما تأثر على غيرها او على غيره* 
> *لما المراه تكون مدخنه رح تأثر على ابنها صح ولا لا* 
> *حتى لو كانت مش  حامله رح تأثر على عيلتها يعني مش هي الضحيه الوحيده للدخان لا رح يكون معها ابنائها وبجوز جوزها حتى !*
> 
> *انا معك انهم بدهم اي سبب يحكوا عن البنت لانهم ما حكوا عن الرجل* 
> *مع العلم انه الرجل لما يكون مدخن بأثر نفس التأثير على المجتمع* 
> 
> *انا من رايي التدخين انحراف لكلا الجنسين* 
> ...


اذا شفت امرأة بالشارع بدخن ما راح يكون شعورك نفس الشعور عندما تشاهد رجل يدخن

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> اذا شفت امرأة بالشارع بدخن ما راح يكون شعورك نفس الشعور عندما تشاهد رجل يدخن


 
لانه اعتدنا على انحراف الرجل واعتبرنا التدخين مش انحراف
وبعدين الرجل لما يبدا يدخن ببدا يدخن بالسر عن اهله 
ليش بدخن بالسر ؟ لانه عارف انه التدخين اصلا  وانحراف 
ولو انه مش انحراف بتلاقي معظم الشباب بدخنوا مع علم اهلهم 
ولو بدك ترجع للعمر يلي ببدا الشب يدخن فيه بتلاقي انه عمر المراهقه وطيش وهاذ العمر بكثر فيه الاخطاء

----------


## العالي عالي

ممكن

----------


## candle of dark

انا برأيي لو جينا للموضوع من ناحيه صحيه الله عز وجل قال في القرآن الكريم(ولا تلقوا بأيدكم إلى التهلكه)....
فخلينا نبتعد عن شي اسمو الإنحرااااف هاد شي مضر للإنسان وحرااااام....وشكرا لتفاعلكم مع احترامي لجميع آرائكم:SnipeR (18):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
كل ما تفعله المرأة يقع في دائرة الشك لدى أغلبية فئات المجتمع..
وفي النهاية إن كانت مرأة او رجل فالنتيجة واحدة.. موت بطيء وهلاك للجيوب!!

تابعت ذات مرة حلقة للشيخ محمد راتب النابلسي يُعلق على ضرر التدخين وضرر شرب الكحول فقال:

من يشرب الكحول يؤذي نفسه فقط!! إذ انه يفقد عقله ويصبح كالبهيمة!
أما من يُدخّن فإنه يؤذي نفسه ومن حوله ايضا!!

فأيهما ضرره على الآخرين أشد؟؟؟!!

والإضرار بالآخرين بنظري انحراف، لذا فإن الفتاة المدخّنة منحرفة بقدر الرجل المدخّن وعلى حد سواء 
[/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> أنا احترم رأيك....
> 
> يعني كل هالناس الي بدخن طلعتيهم منحرفين ........


التدخين بشكل عام للبنات او للشباب هو انحراف ..
انت بتدخن ؟  :Bl (27):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
معلومة:

في المجتمع بشكل عام اصبح الإنحراف حرية شخصية!

(طبعا مش كل انحراف انحراف .. ومعنى الإنحراف هو الخروج عن المألوف .. والتدخين لا يختلف في حقه اثنان فهو خروج ثم خروج ثم خروج عن كل شيء مألوف!! واسألوا رعاة الأغنام إن كنتم لا تعلمون!)
[/align]*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

اها انا بدخن ....

بس يعني كل هالعالم صاروا منحرفين .....

انا معك التدخين عادة مو كويسة بس بنفس الوقت ما بنقدر نحكي انه انحراف لانه نسبة المدخنين بالاردن 27% 

وهيك عم بتحكي عن ثلث سكان الاردن منحرفين ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> التدخين بشكل عام للبنات او للشباب هو انحراف ..
> انت بتدخن ؟


ابصر انا ممكن اتقبلها للشباب بس للبنات مستحيل 
ليش للشباب
والله مش كل اشي بليق للشباب بصير للبنات وسواليف المساواه سواليف طرمة :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> ابصر انا ممكن اتقبلها للشباب بس للبنات مستحيل 
> ليش للشباب
> والله مش كل اشي بليق للشباب بصير للبنات وسواليف المساواه سواليف طرمة


 
American System 
لازم تتأقلمي معه .......

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ابصر انا ممكن اتقبلها للشباب بس للبنات مستحيل 
> ليش للشباب
> والله مش كل اشي بليق للشباب بصير للبنات وسواليف المساواه سواليف طرمة


لانه تعودنا نشوف انه الشب لو دخن عادي ( هيك جرت العادة )

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اها انا بدخن ....
> 
> بس يعني كل هالعالم صاروا منحرفين .....
> 
> انا معك التدخين عادة مو كويسة بس بنفس الوقت ما بنقدر نحكي انه انحراف لانه نسبة المدخنين بالاردن 27% 
> 
> وهيك عم بتحكي عن ثلث سكان الاردن منحرفين ...





> [align=center]
> *معلومة:*
> 
> *في المجتمع بشكل عام اصبح الإنحراف حرية شخصية!*
> 
> *(طبعا مش كل انحراف انحراف .. ومعنى الإنحراف هو الخروج عن المألوف .. والتدخين لا يختلف في حقه اثنان فهو خروج ثم خروج ثم خروج عن كل شيء مألوف!! واسألوا رعاة الأغنام إن كنتم لا تعلمون!)*
> [/align]


 

*انا وضحت معنى الإنحراف يا محمد فلا يروح تفكيرك لبعيد.. !!*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هاد الموضوع جلطني كيف بنت بتدخن اه فهموني 
 :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> اها انا بدخن ....
> 
> بس يعني كل هالعالم صاروا منحرفين .....
> 
> انا معك التدخين عادة مو كويسة بس بنفس الوقت ما بنقدر نحكي انه انحراف لانه نسبة المدخنين بالاردن 27% 
> 
> وهيك عم بتحكي عن ثلث سكان الاردن منحرفين ...


على سلامتك اخي ..
بس بما انه الدخان بضرك صحيا وبضر غيرك لما تدخن فهو انحراف بعينه ..
صحتك اهم من كل شي صح .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
بالنسبة لإنو المساواة سواليف طرمة.. فهاد صحيح طبعا (بس في الدول العربية!)
[/align]*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لانه تعودنا نشوف انه الشب لو دخن عادي ( هيك جرت العادة )



 :Icon30:  بجوز  بس مش شرط اذا مقبولة لشب 
اقبلها كنوع من المساوا ة للبنت  :SnipeR (50):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
موضوع التدخين موضوع حساس دائما بالنسبة للشباب لإنو بلا وانبلوا فيه فلا بقدروا يقدموا ولا يأخروا .. منشان هيك بدنا نعذر كل المدخنين.. ولما بنحكي بنحكي منشان المصلحة مش اكتر .. 
[/align]*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> [align=center]
> *بالنسبة لإنو المساواة سواليف طرمة.. فهاد صحيح طبعا (بس في الدول العربية!)*
> [/align]


المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة يا اخي يختلف عن العادات التي تمارسها الشعوب ...

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]بصرااااحه انا بتأسف ادا كان في طرح هاد الموضوع مضايقه لأي شخص..... :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13): [/align]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> [align=center]بصرااااحه انا بتأسف ادا كان في طرح هاد الموضوع مضايقه لأي شخص.....[/align]


 
لا بالعكس .......

الرأي والرأي الاخر ,,,,

هاد الصح

----------


## تاج النساء

> *لا مش حريه الشخصيه لا للمراه ولا حتى للرجل* 
> *الحريه الشخصيه لما ما تأثر على غيرها او على غيره* 
> *لما المراه تكون مدخنه رح تأثر على ابنها صح ولا لا* 
> *حتى لو كانت مش  حامله رح تأثر على عيلتها يعني مش هي الضحيه الوحيده للدخان لا رح يكون معها ابنائها وبجوز جوزها حتى !*
> 
> *انا معك انهم بدهم اي سبب يحكوا عن البنت لانهم ما حكوا عن الرجل* 
> *مع العلم انه الرجل لما يكون مدخن بأثر نفس التأثير على المجتمع* 
> 
> *انا من رايي التدخين انحراف لكلا الجنسين* 
> ...


اهلين فيك بالمنتدى ، وكان رأيي انه كل شخص حر بالي بيعمله و بدك اتغير بشي بالمجتمع كل شخص يبلش بحاله بيتغير مو اكتر  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (50):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


 :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## rosh

المشكلة انو احنا صرنا معدومين الشخصية وبتهمنا المظاهر وانا مش ضد انو البنت تدخن بس لازم تقنعني بالسبب او الاشي اللي بتستفيدو لما تدخن....... مش والله لانو كل العالم صارت تدخن فانا لازم اكون منهم ....... وكل انسان الو حريته وما حدا بدخل فيها خاصة اللي بيدخنو بيعطو نصائح وهم بيعملوا الجريمة .... وانا بكره الفئة اللي بينطبق عليهم : :SnipeR (24): يقولون ما لا يفعلون :SnipeR (24):

----------


## Ctrl

عين العقل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة اي بنت بتدخن ما الها الشخصية

----------


## candle of dark

اها صحيح هاد الحكي
شكرا للمرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## rosh

لو انو كل بنت بتدخن عديمة الشخصية فهاد معناه انو كل رجل او شاب مدخن ما  الو شخصية ياجماعة ليش التعميم كل انسان حالة خاصة :SnipeR (3):

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]اها اكيد مو هيك المعنى من الموضوع:::التدخين بحد ذاته  شي غلط لكنو ما بحدد شخصية الإنسااان ابدا :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35): [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (56):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

لا موووووووووو انحراف ............................

الي بدها دخان هاي احلى بكيت مالبورو, احمر كمان.......

 


والله السيجارة الها طعم مميز لما الواحد يعصب

----------


## candle of dark

:SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ع شو استقريتوا ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
انحراف 
[/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

مش انحراف
و
مش حرية شخصية
و
مش مساواه
و
مش منفعة و مضره


التدخين زفت للجنسين
وانا مدخن
و بدخن كل يوم باكيتين L&M احمر  :Gbiggrin:  و لما امشي بالشارع و انا مولع سيجارة الناس ما بتحكي شوفوا هالمنحرف ولا شوفوا عديم الشخصية او ...
و ما حدا رح يتطلع علي اصلا

اما بنت تولع سيجارة و تمشي بالشارع او بلاش تولع خليها تشيل باكيت دخان فاضي و تمشي بالشارع انا بضمن انه 90% من العالم الي بالشارع رح يطلعوا عليها نظرة مو منيحة مش لأنه هي منحرفة بس لأنه هاد المنظر مش معتاد و مش مستساغ مبجتمعنا الي كان شرقي و هسه الله اعلم شو صار

يعني بالمختصر السولافة على الأقل من نظرة وجهي (وجهة نظري يعني  :Gbiggrin: ) هي نظرة مجتمع و تعويد لكلا الجنسين و البنت بتفكر حالها لما تدخن انه هي اشي كثير بس ما بتعرف انه الي بالشارع اذا ما بحكي عليها بالعلن رح يحكي بالسر على عكس الشب تمام

يعني هو مو انحراف ولا حرية شخصية
هو : نظرة مجتمع

----------


## candle of dark

> مش انحراف
> و
> مش حرية شخصية
> و
> مش مساواه
> و
> مش منفعة و مضره
> 
> 
> ...


*كمان هاي وجهة نظر و ممكن تكون صحيحه.....شكرا للمروور*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> مش انحراف
> و
> مش حرية شخصية
> و
> مش مساواه
> و
> مش منفعة و مضره
> 
> 
> ...


انتا بدخن ال ام احمر .........
والله بذبح ذبح ....

ابيض احسنلك ..........

----------


## Sc®ipt

> انتا بدخن ال ام احمر .........
> والله بذبح ذبح ....
> 
> ابيض احسنلك ..........


لا والله خيو ما بعبي راسي الأبيض
ال ام احمر و يا دوب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا ما بدخن 
 :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا ما بدخن


 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الوسادة

*انا مش مع الدخان كلو لأنو ضااااااااااااااااار جدااااااااا فما بالك لما تكون بنت و الله بتموت من  سيجارة وحدة*

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]انا رح احكي رايي بصراحه يعني بتحكو وكاننا بمجتمع مؤلف من الملائكه اوحتى كاننا نحنا ملائكه او منزلين الموضوع مافيه كل واحد عقله براسه .....وبعدين ليه يعني الشب التدخين مو انحراف بالنسبه اله يعني انتو بتحكو بطريقه مثاليه لمجتمع برايي بالمريخ مو ع الارض (وباختصار التدخين او اي شي تاني حريه شخصيه عليها خط احمر ...بغض النظر عن الصح والغلط والحلال والحرام [/align]*

----------


## candle of dark

هاد كمان رأي يا رموش حزينه لكن الدخان شئ ضار بغض النظر عن اي شئ اخر
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> اهلين فيك بالمنتدى ، وكان رأيي انه كل شخص حر بالي بيعمله و بدك اتغير بشي بالمجتمع كل شخص يبلش بحاله بيتغير مو اكتر


 
صحيح لازم كل شخص يبلش بحاله 
مش انا قلت الاتدخين انحاف للجنسين 
وانا ما بدخن 
هاي اول خطوه  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## سمية الدعجة

انا منشان احترم انوثتي ... لا اضايقها ... ومنشان احترم ديني... لا اعانده ... ومنشان اكسب احترام الناس .. لا اجذب انتباههم بامور ساقطه ... ومنشان اكسب ثقة اهلي اكثر واكثر... ما بجيب لهم سمعه متل الزفت

بلا دخان بلا قلة حياه وقلة ترباي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا منشان احترم انوثتي ... لا اضايقها ... ومنشان احترم ديني... لا اعانده ... ومنشان اكسب احترام الناس .. لا اجذب انتباههم بامور ساقطه ... ومنشان اكسب ثقة اهلي اكثر واكثر... ما بجيب لهم سمعه متل الزفت
> 
> بلا دخان بلا قلة حياه وقلة ترباي


 
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49): 

انا كنت ادخن وبطلته والحمد لله خلصت من قرفه مرض هو

----------


## رشا احمد

ازا كان تدخين الشباب مقرف كيف البنت اكيد اقرف هو اكيييييييييييييييد انحراف

----------


## eman111

*انحراف وحرية شخصية زايدة اوووووووووووووووى وبعد تدينى كمان

مشكوووووووووووور*

----------


## candle of dark

> *انحراف وحرية شخصية زايدة اوووووووووووووووى وبعد تدينى كمان
> 
> مشكوووووووووووور*


مشكــــــورة لمـــــــــــرورك

----------


## abuward

اكيدهذا الامر بقلل من انوثتها.........................
والحرية عمرها ما كانت بعمل اشياء غير مقتنعين بيها وبنعملها عشان نظهر انفسنا .............
وكل اشي اله حدود وحدود الحرية الاتزام بالدين ................
والتدخين بالنسبة للمرأة هو طريق الى الانحراف.......................

----------


## بنت بني حسن

لأ عن جد انحراف هيك انا لما بشوف وحده تدخن بحسها زلمه

----------

